# Addition Foundation /Build. advice



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Just a guess, but I would imagine the 50% is based on money value of the addition as compared to the value of the house now. Does seem like you could split it into two projects: Do less than 50% now, finish that and then get another permit for the rest of the job which will then be even less than 50%. If you plan carefully this might not even be that more expensive.


----------



## wannabuild (Dec 14, 2006)

*Yes - Spilt project in two.*

You're exactly right. I am heading that direction. Got an appraisal coming to get a little more leway. Pretty rediculous to have to spilt it up this way but it's deffinantly cheapest way to go. I understand the intent of the rule but in our case we have the cheapest, smallest, least well built house on the block. I don't think it helps my neighbors to have a weird 2nd story thats obviously cut right in half in hopes of finishing it later. Thats detrimental to everyone in my opinion.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

No-one ever accused bureaucrats of making sense. :no:


----------

